# Rain Gauges



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

I bought 20 to get a better idea of how much water my irrigation system is putting down. This oppressive heat has made things difficult for the lawn. Stupid question, where should the water gauge actually be placed? Dry spots? Or just pick random spots to them?


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

Evenly space them out across the lawn, but yeah, I'd make sure I stick one in a dryspot. Although, I only have 1600 sq ft vs your 30k, so my lawn is much easier :lol:

Maybe section your large zones off into subzones to get more data points?


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

spaceman_spiff said:


> Evenly space them out across the lawn, but yeah, I'd make sure I stick one in a dryspot. Although, I only have 1600 sq ft vs your 30k, so my lawn is much easier :lol:
> 
> Maybe section your large zones off into subzones to get more data points?


Lol, I agree! It's going to be perfect but since I have 20 of them, I'll be able to spread them decently I think


----------



## confused_boner (Apr 5, 2021)

More often than not it seems dry spots are due to out of wack sprinkler coverage. I would def put one in every dry spot and do an irrigation audit (I actually just did this myself after getting a few dry spots) I had to replace quite a few MP Rotator heads with longer coverage area versions and currently upgrading from old Hunter PGP rotors to Rainbird 5004 rotors to get more even head-to-head coverage.

I haven't even replaced most the old PGP rotors yet, but I did fix the throw radius and arcs on the ones that were really bad and it is a HUGEEEE difference in just 3 weeks.


----------

